# Willenhall Lesuire Centre, July 2011



## TranKmasT (Jul 28, 2011)

> Behind the Town Hall was the Public Baths, erected at a cost of £25,000 in 1938/39. The foundation stone was laid by Mr. W. Johnson, Chairman of the Public Baths Committee on 24th September, 1938. The building was opened on 15th April, 1939 by Councillor J. A. Parkes, J.P. Chairman of the council.
> 
> The building contains a 75ft. long by 36ft. wide swimming pool, varying in depth from 7ft. 6inches to 3ft. 6 inches, and holding 80,000 gallons of water. There was a slipper baths, and also a spring-maple floor which could be placed over the swimming pool to convert the building into an assembly hall. In the winter months it was used for dances and variety shows, and throughout the year exhibitions and demonstrations were held there.
> 
> The assembly hall seated 800 people on the ground floor, and 150 on the balcony, and had a fully equipped stage for theatrical events. The building, which later became Willenhall Leisure Centre, closed on 27th August, 2010.



*http://www.localhistory.scit.wlv.ac.uk/articles/Willenhall/LocalGovernment.htm​*
































. 






























































. 












*Hi J Lo​*


*Don't be fooled by the mask that I've got, 
I'm just TranKman, just TranKman from the block,
I used to mooch a little now I mooch a lot,
No matter where I go, I know where I exit from.​*








. 

















.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 29, 2011)

Great site! What a find!!!


----------



## chizyramone (Jul 29, 2011)

Excellent report. Love the synchro swimming (or drowning ) in last pic!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice one Trankman from the block


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 29, 2011)

Excellent report and great photo's, thanks for sharing! love the arm bands lol!


----------



## scribble (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope you didn't use french chalk! :skeptical:


----------



## Trudger (Aug 4, 2011)

Takes some guts to strip off on a 'splore !!!
It's such a shame councils are such money wasters, there's no good pools round anymore.
T


----------

